
Boeing waited to tell Southwest that safety alert was turned off on 737 Max - Tempest1981
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/28/boeing-didnt-tell-southwest-that-safety-feature-on-737-max-was-turned-off-wsj.html
======
Tempest1981
Southwest says "Boeing had indicated through its manual that the [AOA]
disagree lights were functional on the 737 Max."

